# September '14 - "Minimalism" - Image and Voting Thread



## mishele

01. Life Cut Short






02. Untitled 1





03.Untitled 2





04. Foliole





05. Road





06. Untitled 3





07. My Favorite Staple





08. Web





09. Money





10. Que


----------



## mishele

11. Full Set





12. Jerk Porn Loin





13. Untitled 4


----------



## PhotoTurtle

I love all these pics, its hard to chose.


----------



## mishele

Yo!! Vote or something.


----------



## scotts2014se

mishele said:


> Yo!! Vote or something.


Why would you single me out? I already did!


----------



## minicoop1985

I LOVE Que. That's minimalism at it's finest. Great set, guys.


----------



## Borad

minicoop1985 said:


> I LOVE Que. That's minimalism at it's finest. Great set, guys.



But the file size is only 90K and the gradual darkening of the shadow isn't smooth. Maybe too much compression.


----------



## Borad

Or maybe my monitor. I was reminded recently that I only have 8 bit color.


----------



## Vince.1551

I vote #3


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Borad

Que is rolling away with it.


----------



## Stradawhovious

Borad said:


> Que is rolling away with it.



I see what you did there.


----------



## mishele

*Congrats to scotts2014se on his challenge win!!!*
*A big thanks to everyone that participated this month!!! *
*

*


----------



## scotts2014se

Thank you! And thanks to all that voted!


----------



## FITBMX

scotts2014se said:


> Thank you! And thanks to all that voted!



It is a nice photo, good job!!!


----------



## Stradawhovious

scotts2014se said:


> Thank you! And thanks to all that voted!


 

I liked mine a lot, but yours was the clear winner.  congrats!


----------



## Vince.1551

I don't even know which image won lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Borad

I liked mine so much that I voted for mine, but I'd expect to find Cue in the minimalism section of my local art gallery and my staple in Home Depot.


----------

